# Job Hunting in Athens



## JSchm3413 (Mar 31, 2009)

My fiance and I are looking to move to Greece later this year and she is searching for a job in the field of Speech-Language Pathology. If anyone has any information on opportunities or places to search I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I take it you both speak Greek reasonably well?

In any event, take a look at the EURES page EUROPA - EURES - the European Job Mobility Portal on working in the various countries of the EU. Though it's set up for EU nationals, there are some useful parts about working conditions in general and professions requiring licensing for each member country (including Greece).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

JSchm3413 said:


> My fiance and I are looking to move to Greece later this year and she is searching for a job in the field of Speech-Language Pathology. If anyone has any information on opportunities or places to search I'd really appreciate it.


Hi, I would also suggest looking at the online newspapers such as kathimerini.gr and they have an english version too. Finding a job here is quite hard now - the same over all of Europe as companies are not really hiring, and everyone seems to be waiting to see if the tourism is affected badly or not. (since that is the major industry)
Also might be worth networking through some of the big hospitals in Athens - medical proffesion is kinda different here - free for residents (and some EU citizens) and many ppl have their own special health insurance, and yet there is still a system of 'tipping' your doctor and nurses for treatment too. Also, they dont use computors in clinics here... its like 25 yrs ago in lots of places!
Be prepared to just come, take chances, and even start your own business.


----------

